# Serial console getty broken after upgrading to 9.1-RC2



## ziyanm (Oct 11, 2012)

Hello all, 

I had a working serial console setup on Freebsd 9.0 for remote access via my HP server's BMC serial console. I recently built and installed 9.1-RC2 on a separate dataset on this machine's ZFS pool and merged in my existing configuration from 9.0. 

On 9.1-RC2 I no longer get a login prompt on the serial console. However, I am still able to use the loader prompt and can see the kernel messages on it.

I built my GENERIC kernel and world using clang with default flags. I see that the kernel identifies the serial port getty has spawned on the port.

```
# dmesg |grep uart 
uart0: <16550 or compatible> port 0x3f8-0x3ff irq 4 flags 0x10 on acpi0 
uart0: console (115200,n,8,1)
```


```
# ps axl|grep ttyu0 
 0 5405    1   0  20  0  11996  1416 ttyin    Is+  u0    0:00.00 /usr/libexec/getty std.115200 ttyu0
```
Here are the relevant configuration bits I copied over from 9.0 setup that works: 

```
/etc/ttys: 
ttyu0   "/usr/libexec/getty std.115200" screen-256color on secure
```


```
/boot/loader.conf: 
boot_multicons="YES" 
boot_serial="YES" 
comconsole_speed="115200" 
console="comconsole,vidconsole"
```


```
# kenv |grep uart.0 
hint.uart.0.at="isa" 
hint.uart.0.flags="0x10" 
hint.uart.0.irq="4" 
hint.uart.0.port="0x3F8"
```
Any ideas on how to debug this? Have there been any changes to the serial console setup in 9.1? 
__ 
Thanks, 
Ziyan.


----------



## Crest (Oct 11, 2012)

I tried to configure a serial console on my desktop running 9.1-RC2 a few days ago and failed. Maybe i ran into the same problem. I will test this with 9.0-RELEASE.


----------



## ziyanm (Oct 21, 2012)

I looked into this a bit more and it seems not to be an issue with getty. Doing an 
	
	



```
echo hello > /dev/ttyu0
```
 or using 
	
	



```
wall
```
 produces no output on the serial console. So maybe it's an issue with the uart driver. However, kernel messages continue to be printed on the console, even after boot. FYI, hardware is HP Proliant DL165 with LO-100i BMC, which worked fine under 9.0 GENERIC.

Crest, if you're using a USB to serial adapter you'll need an appropriate driver such a ftdi.


----------



## crowx (Feb 4, 2013)

Try:

```
/etc/ttys: 
ttyu0   "/usr/libexec/getty 3wire.115200" screen-256color on secure
```


----------



## ziyanm (Feb 14, 2013)

Thanks for the suggestion, but the BMC console is a "regular UART" and not 3wire. It actually turned out to be an issue with HP's ILO firmware randomly resetting the baud rate to the default 9600. Setting it back to 115200 brought it back.


----------

